# HELP! DD stuck a seed up her nose!!!



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

It looks like an orange seed or something smaller. She wont blow her nose out......I put pepper under her nose and shes sneezing, but the darn thing one come out!

any ideas?


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

Try suctioning it out, if you still have the suction thingy from when she was born. Or, if you have any saline drops, try putting a few drops in her nose, and seeing if that would help either flush the seed out, or make her sneeze it out.


----------



## Lisashepp (Feb 12, 2002)

If the seed is in her right nostril, then hold closed her left nostril next time she sneezes.

Good luck!

Lisa


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Its a popcorn seed. I got it out, she sneezed it out.....then put another one in!!!

Ive done the suction and the saline drops..... I got her to sneeze some more, but it still hasnt come out......

guess im going to the doctor unless anyone else has any ideas...


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Guess what I did.......

I blew air into dds mouth while holding her other nostril. THe thing FLEW out of her nose!!!

PHEW!!


----------



## z-girl (Nov 28, 2001)

My 2 year old is into putting things in her nose right now. Ugh! We keep tweezers handy because she can't blow stuff out hard enough and suctioning doesn't seem to work. Wish she'd quit doing it though!

Good luck!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rainsmom_
*Guess what I did.......

I blew air into dds mouth while holding her other nostril. THe thing FLEW out of her nose!!!

PHEW!!*
That's exactly what I was going to suggest.







A lady at our church suggested that. (I have no idea what Em had up her nose at church that spurred the conversation, lol. Who knows....)

Glad it worked for you!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Yea I frantically searched the web and that was one of the suggestions! I never would have thought of it!


----------

